
Show HN: Remote Presence – faking your presence on Slack - ardno
http://www.remotepresence.io
======
nautical
My issues with this :

1) No privacy policy

2) No information about developer

3) Asking my slack username and password

4) HN Account 10 days old.

~~~
nautical
In short currently its looking like someone anon asking my slack username and
password, there is no trust factor.

~~~
ct0
but that landing page looks so legitimate, it must not be a honeypot /s

~~~
nautical
The purpose of honeypot is to look like a honeypot

